# The Tea Party Hasn't Gone Away – It's Just Changed Its Name



## longknife (Mar 16, 2017)

They are now called “Spirit of America” and some of them hold high office. Senators Ted Cruz, Marco Rubio, Rand Paul, and Mike Lee were all elected by Tea Party groups. Many Tea Party leaders are now playing important roles in state and local governments. And then there are Spirit of America rallies popping up all across America.

_The Tea Party's door kicking days are not over at all, but the headlines today are all about those liberal protests at GOP town halls._

_The mainstream media wants to compare this movement to the Tea Party. DeMint says it's night and day, arguing the Tea Party was organically motivated, unlike these current events._

_"What you see with this group on the Left is it's well organized, well-financed. We've seen all of their manuals about what to do. A lot of it is George Soros-funded and an Obama-funded organization," DeMint said._

_That liberal megaphone has deep pockets. And while the Tea Party's megaphone isn't rich financially, it is rich in spirit and fight, transforming right before our eyes._

Story @ The 'Spirit of America': Whatever Happened to the Tea Party?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 16, 2017)

All of those TP senators oppose Trump, the most divisive president in our history, more than they oppose the Dems.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 16, 2017)

Now they're called Pootarians.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2017)

The Tea Party put the Donald into the white house.....


----------

